# 36 trips , one tip



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Since updating on iPhone the Uber new app.
I got only one tip in app. In last 36 trips.
My normal is about 20% in app tips with Uber.
Something is fishy!
Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Same stench with Android


----------



## Ian Hobbs (Sep 19, 2018)

Dice Man said:


> Since updating on iPhone the Uber new app.
> I got only one tip in app. In last 36 trips.
> My normal is about 20% in app tips with Uber.
> Something is fishy!
> Anyone else noticed this?


I think it is because if both the pax and the driver have to have the updated app or else it won't allow you to tip. People are generally lazy when it comes to updating their apps from my experience. Like when you have the friend that has 1,200 unread emails and 75 unread texts messages. It's very likely they didn' take the time to update the app. Now mind you, Uber doesn't have like a little reminder or anything in the app saying hey update the app or drivers can't get tipped. I bet you if it were the other way and they had a message saying hey you will get an automatic 1 star if you don't update the app, pax wouldn't be so lazy


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Seems like the Uber tipping functionality has invisible blockers, somehow.


----------

